# How to avoid drive in the obsidious?



## Mothman (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I was wondering if there is a way to turn on/off the drive to use it as a clean preamp with optional drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vildhjuggah (May 3, 2020)

the switches are the only thing that changes the tone
it is a distortion/overdrive pedal
if you want a full on preamp with tone knobs and such id make a different pedal


----------



## Mothman (May 3, 2020)

I am building a tonestack for this and want to make it a preamp with optional drive


----------



## Vildhjuggah (May 3, 2020)

Wire a switch to the blend knob instead of having the pot control it? Also the volume knob only controls the distortion side of it so you might need to make another volume circuit, so in the end that plus your tonestack is basically making another pedal.


----------

